# Thumpin' Mullet Slays 'Em.....



## Kody Emmert (Oct 5, 2007)

I have been catching the fish really good for the past couple of months in various bay systems just haven't had time to post up much lately.....

Well Anyway, I had a chance to head down South to fish Port Mansfield with several of my buddies and their dads. Good times were had, and we boxed really nice fish both days. They were on and off like a light switch, when we caught the outgoing tide right, it was lights out. I think I stopped counting the last morning when I waded a shoreline with a group of actively feeding trout at 19 fish caught and released on tops and thumpin' mullet.

There were several good fish from the 24-27" range caught, and I lost a fish at the net that was in the 29" range. 

We waded the usual spots and really worked to find actively feeding fish. 

I have had the chance to use the new H20 express Thumpin' Mullet and have been slamming them pretty good for the past two weekends in Galveston as well as Mansfield. It is a relatively dense bait and reminds me of a Devil mixed with a tout. It has that notorious big trout slow sink; I used it with an 1/8th oz. BAAD marine jighead and it sank about like a 1/16th oz. It also has a built-in rattle which I felt really helped when the wind churned up the water. It has definately earned it's keep in my wading belt as a good all around bait. I just wish I would have had a camera while wading to show how far it was down their gullets.....

Thanks John, Eddie and Pat for the hospitality and good time.


Tight Lines,

Kody Emmert


----------



## Kody Emmert (Oct 5, 2007)

It's also gonna be a good crop of deer this year in South Texas too.....


----------

